

BBC: ISPs Should Assume VPN Users Are Pirates - michel-slm
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/09/08/2348240/bbc-isps-should-assume-vpn-users-are-pirates

======
michel-slm
Shows that you can be relatively exemplary in one regard (relative
independence from the government) and yet fail in another. Unless they have a
scheme for allowing BBC licence payers who happen to be traveling overseas to
get access to content, I don't see how they can brand all VPN users as
pirates.

